# Octagon Build for FV-1



## Mojo321 (Aug 28, 2019)

I completed the build of the Octagon (pre-rotary switch, so it is the version with the ATTINY microcontroller).    After playing around with two chips, I am ready to order a 3rd chip with my 8 favorites.  But now I see a new pedal "The Specialist".  Are the 8 algorithms on it compatible with the Octagon I already built?  Also, when I go to the EEPROM Builder, I don't see all of those reverbs available on the list.  Will that list be updated to include all of the Specialist algorithms?  

Mojo321


----------



## phi1 (Aug 28, 2019)

Yes the specialist patches will work in to your octagon build.  

Idk if he'll update the eeprom builder list, but I'm sure if you email him he'll include the patches you want even if they aren't on that list (he's done that for me).


----------



## Mojo321 (Aug 28, 2019)

Cool! Thanks!  That Octagon is a great build, and so cheap to swap out the chip.  The 2019 version with a rotary switch makes me jealous tho - LOL


----------



## phi1 (Aug 28, 2019)

I'm in the same boat with the old board haha. 





						FV-1 Arachnid
					

Hi all, this is my first PedalPCB build.  I've built several pedals on vero and from other PCBs before this.  I boxed this up a while ago, but just applied the decal this week.  It's the old version of the arachnid board, with a pot for the 8 modes instead of the rotary switch.  So having the...



					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Mojo321 (Aug 28, 2019)

I may have to build the new one and sell the old one to a friend who is asking for a reverb.  I'll just put the Specialist in it for him.


----------



## Robert (Aug 28, 2019)

Yep, the Spacialist EEPROM will work in all versions of the Octagon / Arachnid / Module 8 PCBs.

The individual algorithms will eventually be added to the EEPROM Builder.


----------

